# Hello from Cuba



## Degen (Sep 11, 2022)

Well to be fair, I'm not new, but it looks good as a thread and since I'm in Cuba (beach, good food, snorkeling and scuba) for a week or so and letting the machines rest at home.

Hi.......


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 11, 2022)

We need pics!


----------



## Tom O (Sep 11, 2022)

Well you lucky B! I would have thought that type of trip was for when the snow flies.
have fun


----------



## Degen (Sep 12, 2022)

No offense to anyone for post in the wrong thread but those that have issues may need a holiday and relax....


----------



## jcdammeyer (Sep 12, 2022)

Degen said:


> No offense to anyone for post in the wrong thread but those that have issues may need a holiday and relax....


That bollard beside the garbage can is a light fixture?  Solar powered?


----------



## Tom O (Sep 12, 2022)

Looks like it


----------



## thestelster (Sep 12, 2022)

You guys are funny!  I see a vast expanse of turquoise water; white sandy beaches; I can almost smell the salty breeze as it rustles the leaves of the palm trees, and feel the glorious warmth of the sun on my face......you guys see some crooked man-made light fixture!!


----------



## jcdammeyer (Sep 12, 2022)

thestelster said:


> You guys are funny!  I see a vast expanse of turquoise water; white sandy beaches; I can almost smell the salty breeze as it rustles the leaves of the palm trees, and feel the glorious warmth of the sun on my face......you guys see some crooked man-made light fixture!!


When these views are in our back yard, so to speak, the interesting part is the light fixture.


----------



## phaxtris (Sep 12, 2022)

Comer mucho tacos de pescado para mi!


----------



## Degen (Sep 12, 2022)

True but the water is a lot warmer.


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 12, 2022)

thestelster said:


> You guys are funny!  I see a vast expanse of turquoise water; white sandy beaches; I can almost smell the salty breeze as it rustles the leaves of the palm trees, and feel the glorious warmth of the sun on my face......you guys see some crooked man-made light fixture!!



I'm with @jcdammeyer and I don't even have his views! I'd just rather go North or West or East any day every day than ever go South. The whole idea of going South is of zero interest to me!

Not interested in a white beach. But a crooked light fixture? Ya, that is interesting! But better yet is a very small selection of the things I see almost every day right here:
















ý


----------



## jcdammeyer (Sep 12, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I'm with @jcdammeyer and I don't even have his views! I'd just rather go North or West or East any day every day than ever go South. The whole idea of going South is of zero interest to me!
> 
> Not interested in a white beach. But a crooked light fixture? Ya, that is interesting! But better yet is a very small selection of the things I see almost every day right here:


What's that white stuff????  Doesn't look like sand.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Sep 13, 2022)

Susquatch posted some nice pics, first there is firewood for the camp stove, then lunch for 1 of the numerous cats, lunch for me and the hounds, frickken cold stuff and lastly a tick laden walk way. 
 I want the warm white sand.


----------



## Degen (Sep 13, 2022)

Such narrow views, I Iive on the world and want to enjoy all of that it has to offer before some stupid humans destroy it all.

As to engineering/machining inventiveness you really get to see what you can do with next to nothing.  You are just spoiled in what you have access too.

I've been in various places of the world and enjoy it all, live love learn and enjoy. It also lets you share what we offer in Canada (yes I do a lot of off grid back country stuff).

So enjoy what you see, be glad you have the choice to live like kings (all of us on this group) and get what you want, others are not so lucky.


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 13, 2022)

There are very few countries in the world that I have not been to. Despite all the things we Canadians complain about, I have the very strong opinion that the best of the best is Canada. There are a few close seconds though. New Zealand and Australia are strong contenders. I love Canada and I count myself very very lucky to call myself Canadian.


----------



## gerritv (Sep 13, 2022)

What @Susquatch said, except New Zealand and Bali for me.


----------



## Tom O (Sep 13, 2022)

jcdammeyer said:


> When these views are in our back yard, so to speak, the interesting part is the light fixture.


That’s one hell of a root system!


----------



## Hruul (Sep 13, 2022)

I will ask the question we have all been wanting too, but avoiding.. On the trail to mystic beach photo, what does the orange tag on the tree mean?


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 13, 2022)

Hruul said:


> I will ask the question we have all been wanting too, but avoiding.. On the trail to mystic beach photo, what does the orange tag on the tree mean?



I just assumed @jcdammeyer has been walking in circles for 2 weeks. He got deliberately lost in paradise and finally decided to try to keep track of where he has been. 

I can't zoom in to see if there are any numbers on the tag. If so, that might tell us how many times he went around that particular circle. 

They really are very cool roots!


----------



## LenVW (Sep 13, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> There are very few countries in the world that I have not been to. Despite all the things we Canadians complain about, I have the very strong opinion that the best of the best is Canada. There are a few close seconds though. New Zealand and Australia are strong contenders. I love Canada and I count myself very very lucky to call myself Canadian.


John,
I didn’t know you had Kiwi experiences. 

My wife worked in Auckland, New Zealand with KPMG for a couple months while I was accessing a business in Melbourne, Australia.
New Zealand is on my list for a revisit.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Sep 13, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I just assumed @jcdammeyer has been walking in circles for 2 weeks. He got deliberately lost in paradise and finally decided to try to keep track of where he has been.
> 
> I can't zoom in to see if there are any numbers on the tag. If so, that might tell us how many times he went around that particular circle.
> 
> They really are very cool roots!


Actually, just within sight from one tag there is another way in the distance.  They are visible pretty well when going in either direction.  If they weren't there and you didn't have a compass it would be very easy to get lost and travel in circles.  The distance from the parking lot to the beach isn't really far but it's a good two hour hike.  I have lots of photos of that short getaway...


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 13, 2022)

jcdammeyer said:


> Actually, just within sight from one tag there is another way in the distance.  They are visible pretty well when going in either direction.  If they weren't there and you didn't have a compass it would be very easy to get lost and travel in circles.  The distance from the parking lot to the beach isn't really far but it's a good two hour hike.  I have lots of photos of that short getaway...


We like photos.....


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 13, 2022)

LenVW said:


> John,
> I didn’t know you had Kiwi experiences.
> 
> My wife worked in Auckland, New Zealand with KPMG for a couple months while I was accessing a business in Melbourne, Australia.
> New Zealand is on my list for a revisit.



It is one of the very few places I would go to again. If Canada went bad (heaven forbid) I'd even move there.


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 13, 2022)

jcdammeyer said:


> Actually, just within sight from one tag there is another way in the distance.  They are visible pretty well when going in either direction.  If they weren't there and you didn't have a compass it would be very easy to get lost and travel in circles.  The distance from the parking lot to the beach isn't really far but it's a good two hour hike.  I have lots of photos of that short getaway...



I was joking! I had no idea that's what they really are!

Truth be told I thought maybe they were marking trees for future removal to improve the overall health of the forest. 

Go Figure!


----------



## jcdammeyer (Sep 13, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I was joking! I had no idea that's what they really are!
> 
> Truth be told I thought maybe they were marking trees for future removal to improve the overall health of the forest.
> 
> Go Figure!











						Point No Point Resort private cabin rentals near Sooke, BC
					

Point No Point Resort has rustic and modern private waterfront cabins and scenic trails to private Vancouver Island beaches near Sooke, British Columbia.




					pointnopointresort.com


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 13, 2022)

jcdammeyer said:


> Point No Point Resort private cabin rentals near Sooke, BC
> 
> 
> Point No Point Resort has rustic and modern private waterfront cabins and scenic trails to private Vancouver Island beaches near Sooke, British Columbia.
> ...


Very nice! Thanks for posting that John. 

I'd stay there in a heart beat! WAYYYY better than a hotel downtown! I have bookmarked it.


----------



## Tom O (Sep 14, 2022)

jcdammeyer said:


> Actually, just within sight from one tag there is another way in the distance.  They are visible pretty well when going in either direction.  If they weren't there and you didn't have a compass it would be very easy to get lost and travel in circles.  The distance from the parking lot to the beach isn't really far but it's a good two hour hike.  I have lots of photos of that short getaway...


So if it is for locating direction is there a different Color tag on the other side? 
Just wondering if it is like the moss grows on the north side of the tree tale.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Sep 14, 2022)

Tom O said:


> So if it is for locating direction is there a different Color tag on the other side?
> Just wondering if it is like the moss grows on the north side of the tree tale.


No.  Not that I remember.  It was so easy to get lost.  Often there was no trail so to speak.  So just line up to the next marker and head in that general direction.   Other places there were trails.  Not sure I remember in the darker parts if there even was moss on only one side.

We are definitely going to have to back.


----------



## Degen (Sep 15, 2022)

Well 3 days of Scuba, one more to go.....good times.


----------



## LenVW (Sep 16, 2022)

Degen said:


> Well 3 days of Scuba, one more to go.....good times.


Enjoy the Tropical Weather while you can.
It is cooling off and the leaves are starting to turn colour In Ontario !!


----------



## Degen (Sep 16, 2022)

We are just leaving before the Hurricane hits brushes Cuba.


----------



## Degen (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## PeterT (Sep 16, 2022)

That brings back scuba memories from Cuba (dating myself, late 90's). My first encounter with curious Moray eels. A bit unnerving when they stare directly at your face mask & you can see all those teeth.


----------



## Degen (Sep 16, 2022)

I'll take the Moral eels over an accidental encounter with the Lion Fish which you have to be aware of.


----------



## LenVW (Sep 17, 2022)

Speaking of the 90’s . . .
We were in Cancun and my buddy went diving to the ‘Cave of the Sleeping Sharks‘.
The rest if us stayed at ‘Senior Frogs’ and drank. LOL


----------



## Degen (Sep 21, 2022)

As a follow up, I an back.  Had a great time, good food locals where great.

HOWEVER, while we lived like kings there the locals are definitely doing without.  It is actual funny (in the very negative sense of term) what they have and don't. They can get electronics and cell phones and have interent.  They don't have medicine, food, cooking oil consistently, soap and essentials that we take for granted.  Even those that make money with tips, can't get it because it is not available.

Remember this when you go it is a great place to go, but respect those there they do their best to make it that way.


----------



## LenVW (Sep 21, 2022)

Degen said:


> As a follow up, I an back.  Had a great time, good food locals where great.
> 
> HOWEVER, while we lived like kings there the locals are definitely doing without.  It is actual funny (in the very negative sense of term) what they have and don't. They can get electronics and cell phones and have interent.  They don't have medicine, food, cooking oil consistently, soap and essentials that we take for granted.  Even those that make money with tips, can't get it because it is not available.
> 
> Remember this when you go it is a great place to go, but respect those there they do their best to make it that way.


When we went to Cancun in the 1990s I brought a $10 ‘Blue Jays’ cap and gave it to our Hotel Purser at the start of our week. We had the best tables at dinner and other extras . . .all week !!


----------

